# Removing barrel from a P230-



## caveman60 (May 11, 2012)

Questions for anyone: 1) There are two pins locking the barrel to the frame. (One inside the other) I have both size pin punches. Should I remove the smaller pin first, or remove them BOTH at the same time??? 2) Should I remove them LEFT to RIGHT or RIGHT to LEFT... or... It doesn't matter??? Thank you for any advise on this matter... T


----------



## caveman60 (May 11, 2012)

*Update:*

Removed barrel from the P230... Removed the slight "lip" between the frame ramp and barrel ramp, using the "green" colored rubbing compound and finished off with the "red" colored compound. Weather has been so bad, this will be the first chance to try it out.
Question for anyone: What different size roll pin punches would I need to completely dis-assemble this gun? Thank you for any advise on this matter. Have a great day... T


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Compound was enough,eh?Wow,there wasn't much extra there.

On the pins,the easiest way to go is buy a set of punches.That way you always have the bases covered for anything else.Brownells is one place to find gunsmithing tools,and I believe they carry metric punches.


----------



## caveman60 (May 11, 2012)

Thank you for the reply, rex... I will check Brownells out... I shot the gun yesterday and it was FANTASTIC, to say the least... (Thanks to Captain Spalding's Instructions.) Put it through it's paces, with 4 different types of ammo... Have a great day, T


----------

